# JSF: Zweizeilige Tabellenelemente



## Marsman (22. Nov 2007)

Hallo Ihr!

Ich möchte mit dem Tag <h:dataTable> das Ergebnis einer Datenbankabfrage anzeigen. Dabei sollen je Datensatz die Daten teilweise untereinander, also in zwei Zeilen angezeigt werden. Ein Datensatz besteht z.B. aus den Feldern Text, Autor und Datum. Der Name des Autors und das Datum sollen aber nicht in Spalten neben dem Text, sondern jeweils unter dem zugehörigen Text dargestellt werden:

Text.....
Autor Datum
Text....
Autor Datum
(usw.)

Wie kann ich das in JSF bewerkstelligen?

Danke schonmal für sachdienliche Hinweise.   

Titus


----------



## maki (22. Nov 2007)

panelGrid und PanelGroup sind dir bekannt?


----------



## Marsman (23. Nov 2007)

...huch, ich wusste nicht, dass man die auch innerhalb einer datatable anwenden kann. Sorry, danke!   

Titus


----------

